# via ocean sleeper direction



## Jim (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help with these OCD details.

Does anybody know, on the renaissance sleepers operating the ocean, are they oriented with the couches on the odd numbered rooms facing forward or backward? Is the hallway on the left or right when facing forward?

Thanks.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 11, 2015)

We were in Room 10 and the couch faced backwards. The hallway was on the north or east side going eastbound toward Halifax. All of the hallways were aligned along the same side in all sleeper cars.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 11, 2015)

The odd number rooms face forward and the corridor would be on your right.

Rooms 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, & 6 have ensuite showers.....7, 8, 9 & 10 do not.

The entire train is turned on the loop-track at the Halifax Container Terminal so the odd number rooms are always facing forward.







Looking forward in the corridor....






Ensuite washroom/shower......


----------

